# iOS 8.4.1 Jailbreak Released!



## Lia (Sep 17, 2017)

The developer of the Phœnix 9.3.5 Jailbreak and other projects, tihmstar, has just released an untethered 32-bit 8.4.1 jailbreak. The Jailbreak is called "Etason JB"


http://tihmstar.net/etasonjb/
​
This will *only work on 32-bit devices*. If you have a 32-bit device, you can downgrade to 8.4.1 *without SHSH blobs *by following this guide
If you downgrade from iOS 9 to iOS 8.4.1, you must *Erase all content and settings *before you can install EtasonJB

You can only downgrade to 6.1.3 and 8.4.1 on *Jailbroken 32-bit devices*
This is useful because there is currently no untethered jailbreak for 32bit iOS 9 devices, however with this jailbreak, we'll still be able to use most up-to-date applications while having an untethered jailbreak.

Download it here! http://tihmstar.net/etasonjb/
Download v1.1 update from repo.tihmstar.net


----------



## Lia (Sep 19, 2017)

It's here! http://tihmstar.net/etasonjb/
Download v1.1 update from repo.tihmstar.net


----------



## Lia (Sep 20, 2017)

Just a heads up, the jailbreak is very unstable at the moment.
Me and many other users have had issues with the icon cache.
Fixed with etasonJB
Download v1.1 update from repo.tihmstar.net


----------



## Sonansune (Sep 20, 2017)

what's your recommend version ios for ipad2. currently on 9.3.5 with "semi-jailbreak"


----------



## Lia (Sep 20, 2017)

Ericjwg said:


> what's your recommend version ios for ipad2. currently on 9.3.5 with "semi-jailbreak"


iOS 6.1.3, it has a stable untethered jailbreak.
If apps you want to use are not supported on iOS 6, stay on 9.3.5.
I don't recommend using the iOS 8.4.1 jailbreak _yet _as it's currently broken.
Fixed with etasonJB
Download v1.1 update from repo.tihmstar.net


----------



## Lia (Sep 24, 2017)

*Update: A semi-untethered jailbreak is available for iOS 8.4.1*
Home Depot is now available for iOS 8.4.1 as well as 9.1 to 9.3.4.
Download it here
Use etasonJB
Download v1.1 update from repo.tihmstar.net


----------



## Lia (Sep 26, 2017)

*Update: tihmstar has fixed the icon cache bug*
etasonJB is good to use!
In case you didn't notice:#etasonJB untether was updated to v1.1 on https://t.co/X9s8KHLLjB which fixes the icon cache bug.— tihmstar (@tihmstar) September 26, 2017


etasonJB
Download

Download etasonJB v1.1 from repo.tihmstar.net


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2017)

You seem like a good person to ask, I'm on a iPad JB 7.0 (plus or minus a revision) that I never upated in time. I don't really want another Apple device, but an JB upgrade for more games woud be nice (I have 2 boardgames from KS that I can't install). Is an upgrade possible, without 9.3.5 which looks too annoying?


----------



## Lia (Sep 26, 2017)

Nightwish said:


> You seem like a good person to ask, I'm on a iPad JB 7.0 (plus or minus a revision) that I never upated in time. I don't really want another Apple device, but an JB upgrade for more games woud be nice (I have 2 boardgames from KS that I can't install). Is an upgrade possible, without 9.3.5 which looks too annoying?


I believe all 32-bit devices from 6.0 to 7.0.6 update to 8.4.1 before updating to 9.3.5.
Check what kind of device you have here


----------

